# [SOLVED] Wireless Keyboard will not Connect



## akedm

Hi,

My girlfriend would like to use her laptop with the wireless keyboard and mouse she got some months, maybe years ago. She doesnt have a manual for the keyboard/mouse or any software (CDs), just the keyboard, mouse and the USB receiver. It's a no-name brand, at least no name I ever heard of : Paten Wireless Technology Inc. After much searching on the internet I found the following screenshot of the product here along with the product model number I read on the bottom of the keyboard (PT-2002-R) and manufacturer website. The manufacturer website is useless, as though it was almost setup and then forgotten about, and so I was left with no way to get this system to work. The site doesnt even list the model of the product, however the Paten site does list a similar product (the DV-1030-A), complete with a description of the keys that appear to match the keyboard I have exactly (the pictures are exact except mine does not have a wrist-rest).

The Logitech website helped somewhat since I assumed that all setups are pretty much the same and since Logitech is a major manufacturer they'd be a good source and a defacto standard. I got the wireless mouse to work by pressing the CONNECT button on the receiver and on the underside of the mouse per some troubleshooting instructions on the site. 

There's no CONNECT button on the keyboard though, so I'm lost. Can anyone out there with a wireless keyboard tell me what I should do here? There's a CONNECT button on the receiver. There's a CONNECT button on the underside of the mouse. There is not a CONNECT button on the keyboard. The special buttons on the keyboard are described here; under the product DV-1030-A, and like I said button for button it matches the keyboard I have here.

What I'm hoping for is answers like press the F10 key for 5 seconds, or press the TAB key while dancing a jig, or whatever. It's just with a hundred and some keys and whatnot I got little chance to find the right combination myself. So what do you do? Maybe there's be some consensus among answers. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Wireless Keyboard will not Connect*

Hi,
Searched and drew a blank...............you could try e-mailing them....
[email protected]
Nothing to lose!


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Wireless Keyboard will not Connect*

They have a nice site, only 1 FAQ question and answer for all products.


I haven't seen them all but I've never seen a set up where the mouse has a connect button and the Keyboard does not. You could maybe try taking the batteries out of the Keyboard push the connect button on the receiver while reinserting the batteries.


----------



## akedm

*Re: Wireless Keyboard will not Connect*

You know, wrench, I just may try that. IT here at work just told me that there may be a connect button hidden within the battery compartment. That's the only place I didn't check throughly cause it doens't make any sense to place one there but why not, right? So I'll check there and while I'm at it I'll try your suggestion too. I even checked under the flip-down feet for a connect button.

Yes a lovely site of theirs isn't it.

And Houndog, I just took your advice and emailed the company. It's crazy, like she's the only one in the nation who's purchased this brand of keyboard, cause there's practically ziltch on the Net. 

But to everyone out there, I'm still looking for answers. I'll post when I've solved it, but untiil then assume that I'm still out of luck and Paten has not replied to my email.

Thank you both.


----------



## akedm

*Re: Wireless Keyboard will not Connect*

Update : Still not working. 

1) Inserting the batteries while pressing the receiver connect button didnt work (thanks for the tip though, wrench.
2) There is no hidden anything in the battery compartment.
3) Ive tried CONNECTing the keyboard by pressing the receiver's CONNECT button and any random key for a few seconds (say..3 seconds). 110 (about) keys, and say there's a combination they expect me to press, well that's a few hundred combinations right there. 
4) I removed the mouse batteries, the keyboard batteries (the receiver doesnt use batteries - it's USB powered), then resinstalled the batteries. The mouse works, the keyboard does not. 

Note that the keyboard does light up it's "signal" light everytime i press a key as though it's acknowledging that something's being transmitted.


----------



## akedm

I figured it out. The darn light on the keyboard that lets you know something's being transmitted...the light itself is a button. 

Press it, press CONNECT on the receiver and you're good to go.


----------



## NICATECH

*Re: [SOLVED] Wireless Keyboard will not Connect - HJW TO CONNECT*

Hi, everyone

I had the same problem, but the connect bottom is the clear bottom that you see on the top right corner... where the wireless icon is. Press and hold for a couple of second and see that wireless light turns on, and as well press the receiver bottom on the USB connector to connect to the wireless keyboard device.

Hope this solve this problem.

If you have Win98 - XP/2000, please email me and will get you the complete software drivers.

On Vista is automatic update and works great.


----------



## dlmulbery

*Re: [SOLVED] Wireless Keyboard will not Connect - HJW TO CONNECT*



NICATECH said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> I had the same problem, but the connect bottom is the clear bottom that you see on the top right corner... where the wireless icon is. Press and hold for a couple of second and see that wireless light turns on, and as well press the receiver bottom on the USB connector to connect to the wireless keyboard device.
> 
> Hope this solve this problem.
> 
> If you have Win98 - XP/2000, please email me and will get you the complete software drivers.
> 
> On Vista is automatic update and works great.


----------



## dlmulbery

Hey I would like for you to send me info on my keyboard PT-2002-R , softwear, driver downloads. thanks, [email protected]


----------



## dlmulbery

I have a PT-2002-R & would like someone to send me the driver & softwear info thanks dan [email protected]


----------



## Wrench97

Try Emailing them and ask for the drivers> [email protected]


----------

